# Hi-Tech Sampling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Southern Illinois farm uses a simple approach with a I-pad to soil sample.

Regards, Mike

http://www.krfarm.net/2013/01/10/using-an-ipad-for-soil-sampling/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Finally, a good reason to buy an iPad.......


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I see some ipad based GPS apps are now emerging targeted at spraying etc. The thing I like about this concept is if I bust an ipad, I just go and grab another and install the app again, but busting a Trimble unit or something would just make me cry.

I wish someone would just make a cab monitor that works with everything lol! Won't be long though I'm guessing with the canbus technology appearing on planters and all that....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> I see some ipad based GPS apps are now emerging targeted at spraying etc. The thing I like about this concept is if I bust an ipad, I just go and grab another and install the app again, but busting a Trimble unit or something would just make me cry.
> 
> I wish someone would just make a cab monitor that works with everything lol! Won't be long though I'm guessing with the canbus technology appearing on planters and all that....


I agree, look at Foreflight for pilots, basically revolutionized the pilot world, same could be done for iPad apps for farming, spraying, etc. love the iPad and its operating system. Wish more was available....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

downloaded it and started playing with it, biggest complaint, so far I've only been able to get the measure function to read out in that odd ball metric crap.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had a look at this, has anyone tried it? Reading their website, they'll have it available with auto-steer soon too. http://www.virtualfarmmanager.com/technology/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

askinner said:


> I've had a look at this, has anyone tried it? Reading their website, they'll have it available with auto-steer soon too. http://www.virtualfa...com/technology/


Now that's interesting! I really don't need auto-steer but the tracking would be nice for spraying and fertilizer. I wounder what the accuracy would be? I currently do all my field notes on my phone and can sync with and access pretty much anything on my computer using Evernote.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> Now that's interesting! I really don't need auto-steer but the tracking would be nice for spraying and fertilizer. I wounder what the accuracy would be? I currently do all my field notes on my phone and can sync with and access pretty much anything on my computer using Evernote.


I am in the same boat as you Mike, I don't have a need for auto-steer, though sometimes I do think it would be especiailly nice to switch it on and admire the scenery for a change, but with my current sleep deprived state, may end up dangerous lol.
I'm not sure on the accuracy, it may be dependent on an external GPS receiver? If that was the case you could go as budget or high tech as you like. Yes, it'd be great for a lot of things. I also like to split fields when I cut them, and find there's nothing harder than trying to drive straight up the middle of a field when you can't see any markers to go by.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From experience, for an iPad to auto steer it would absolutely need some sort of external antennae, preferably one WAAS enabled, better yet one that used WAAS and Glonass, or a cell signal for correction. No way can the internal GPS function on an iPad be accurate enough for auto steer. Actually from how I understand it and I may be wrong, but iPads, iPhones and other smart phones don't really have GPS anyways, they triangulate off of the cell towers.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I stand corrected, out of curiosity I googled it, some phones still use triangulation off of cell towers to provide your position while others actually have GPS receivers built in. But from playing around with the few smart phones I've had including the iPhone 5 the GPS in them isn't near enough for auto steer. I could see maybe it could take you back to your sample points, but not for any real accuracy in planting or swathing.

http://electronics.h...m/gps-phone.htm


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm still using an iPhone 4. Sometimes it seems accurate within 10-20 feet, other times within a mile or so. I sure wouldn't trust it to steer anything. The Virtual Farm Manager runs on Android and uses WAAS. I had an Android tablet but gave it to my daughter. I figured I'd just break it 'cause it was too big to fit in my pocket.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I stand corrected, out of curiosity I googled it, some phones still use triangulation off of cell towers to provide your position while others actually have GPS receivers built in. But from playing around with the few smart phones I've had including the iPhone 5 the GPS in them isn't near enough for auto steer. I could see maybe it could take you back to your sample points, but not for any real accuracy in planting or swathing.
> 
> http://electronics.h...m/gps-phone.htm


I've wondered about this myself, I use a measuring app on my iphone 5, and the GPS does not seem as good as my 4S was, plus I find it loses the plot inside the cab.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, played around with this some more. A iPhone might have GPS built in, but Gisroam can't access it, no cell signal then gisroam won't function. Ditto for a iPad. Mine does not have the cellular option and even using the mobile hotspot function on my iPhone but gisroam still won't work on my iPad. I'm pretty sure in my opinion it's not worth the extra cost of a cellular equipped iPad plus the cost of a plan for it, especially when a hand held garmin can be had for so little these days.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is something interesting that might bypass the cellular connection on an iPad if maps were previously loaded.

http://bad-elf.com/products/gps


----------

